# 125g questions



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

So it talked my wife into letting me get a 125g tank once I sell my other smaller tanks. Got a question or two. Filter wise would it be best to go with a sump and if so how big of a tank should I use and do I have to rill the tank and if so how do I go about doing that without messing the tank up. Or should I use 4 ac 110's? I'm going to be stocking this tank with CA/SA cichlids so I need enough filtration to keep up. I was also thinking of doing a background for the tank and if I did which would be easiest to hide behind the background? I've never done a sump system so how would I go about setting up the baffles in the sump tank and what type of media should I use and what size pump? I do have a 55g tank that I was thinking about using but would that be to big? or is that a good size? Also I'm going to set this in my house and if I set the tank going across the floor joists should I jack them to reinforce them or would it be ok? Single story house with crawl space. Tank will be 6'x2'x2' (actually think that's a 135g measurements) so would it be to much for the joists to handle? I just started a new job so once I get all the bills caught up I'm going to be looking for a tank and I wanted to know if I should keep a 55g for the sump or get another tank for it. Also want t know so I can stat pricing materials for a sump if I should do one of those or look into getting more ac 110's. Thanks for answering my questions. I know it might get old because these have probably been asked before. Again I really appreciate all the help I get. Have a great day!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I can't answer all of your questions, but let's talk filtration!
-I would take the AC110s out of the equation, personally, and substitute 2 large canisters. These will take up less space inside and behind your tank, will probably use less electricity, and provide even more volume for media.
-That being said, YES, a sump would be the best option, if you are willing to put in the extra effort to get it right.
-You don't have to drill the tank to use a sump; you can install a HOB overflow box, buy a pre-drilled tank with overflow boxes, or pay someone with the experience (perhaps your LFS) to drill it for you.
-I don't have experience with 3-D backgrounds, so I'll leave that for others.
-Many glass companies can cut glass at requested sizes to fit your sump, and your hardware store might offer the same service, though the results might not be as good. My LFS makes sumps (you can provide your own tank), so this might be a possible option for you. If you want to do it yourself, I would research sump set-ups to figure out which configuration will work best for you.
-55 gallons is on the big side, but I think it's a great size sump for a 125. I've considered the same tank as a sump for my 125 build, but I hate the sound of splashing in my living room. 
-I think your floor should hold the weight, but again, others will have better answers. You're looking at 1,500-2,000 lbs for this project.
-You could buy a pre-made sump, but that's going to add a lot of cost, and building your own gives you the chance to tailor it exactly to your needs.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

A 6 x 2 x 2 is a 180 gallon tank, with water it's going to weight about 2000 lbs (~ one ton).
For filter, 4 x AC110 = 4 x 14W = 56W.
Personally, I would just use a Fluval FX6 (43W), which has a filter capacity for tank up to 400 gallons. Two would be best if you can afforded. All my tanks are running on FX5s and FX6s, and I never have any problem with water quality. I only need to clean it every few months. And yes, it's pretty quite under the stand. I do have an AC50 with a Tom's Surface Skimmer hooking up to it for each big tank.
As for sump, I have no experience with it, but Cichlidguy has already give you some pointer. A glass company can drill your tank with a small fee if need be. If you were going that route, then I would look out on CL to get one that's already pre drilled and have over flow built in. An used setup like that usually comes with the sump and pump and ready to go. Almost. For back ground, it's personal choice. I have mine painted black, and I like it that way. Keep it simple. Hope this will help contributing to your decision. Good luck, and happy hunting.
Joe.


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Id really like to stay away from canister filters if I can. Im really leaning towards the sump system also. I might try the overflow box you were talking about If I cant find a predrilled tank. Ill build the background myself. I want filtration that can handle the tank way more than needed and keep it REALLY clean without having to add to many hardware aka power heads and ect. Not sure if that is possible or not though. I really want to make this a show tank. It will be the only tank I have minus my 20g betta tank. I wanna try and do this with nothing showing. Since ill have big fish in it the less stuff for them to knock off the sides the better. I'll also be building a stand and hood for this tank as well so I want something that is easy to work with and not take up to much room. How much does it cost to build a sump or buy one or have one made? any idea's? if its cheaper to buy 2 fx6's I might go that route, but I would like to stay away from it if possible. This tank will go in my computer room where im mostly at and want it to look the best I can make it and be the best for the fish as well.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

With those criteria, you are definitely a candidate for a sump. I've been really happy with both my reef ready (bulkhead) tanks. I've also used HOB overflows and was happy with those also, but found them a bit limiting in terms of balance and keeping a good flow rate.

Sumps can be set up with a lot of media and do a great job of filtration. All the "stuff" can be hidden and out of the display. Sumps can be made for ~100 bucks or so, and are an easy DIY project. Many of us use poret foam as the mechanical filtration in the sump. Your costs include a tank, glass for interior dividers, covers (very important to reduce noise and evaporation). I don't include media, as you'll need that no matter what sort of filter you go with. The main cost with the sump approach is the return pump(s).

I'll point out that many have gone way on the cheap end, using rubber maid tubs for sumps, I chose to go with an old glass aquarium for mine. I felt a lot more comfortable about its ability to hold water long term, and be more compact.

When you design the stand, be absolutely sure you know the dimensions of the sump, and allow a way for it to not only fit under the tank in the stand, but also that there is a way to put it in place. I made a sump for a 125 out of a 30 gal tank, and it would not fit through the doors on the stand, so I had to break down the tank, and put the sump in through the top of the stand!


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

well I was looking on Craigs list and *** been seeing the prices of tanks on there are retarted but I did notice that 220g tanks are going about the same price as 125g tanks so if I can get a 220g tank for the same price im going bigger lol. do you by chance have a design on how you set up the baffles in the sump and how you put the media in it? also should I put the heater in the sump before I goes to the return pump? *** heard of some people doing that was just curious as to the benefits of that and which was is better.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

People can ask whatever they want for a tank. Especially for large tanks, but you need to remember that large tanks quickly become liabilities for people when circumstances change, such as they move. I've done really well by going to look at items that are overpriced, and showing real interest, but simply saying it is too expensive, but if you came down in the range of X, I'd be interested. Leave your information with the person. Many times, especially if you showed up originally with a truck, you'll get a call back and get the item at your price.

I've never drawn up plans for either of my sumps, but there are literally tons of ways to do it. I have a relatively large pump chamber in my sump, where the heater is located. The two of mine are completely different designs, and both work well.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been window shopping on CL for the past few months, and many people are trying to sell their 125g tanks for nearly retail prices. Every now and then a reasonable one pops up, but as Nodima said, there's no harm in a realistic offer. Like you, most other hobbyists recognize a ridiculous price and are in no rush to pay it, and eventually the seller will get tired of having an empty tank sitting around.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Tanks 75g or larger just don't move on CL anymore. I needed to get two 75g tanks with stands out of my life, kept lowering the price until someone offered me $100 for everything.

55g tank is probably too tall for a sump. Getting stuff in and out of it'll be a real chore.

I use an XP3 and an XP4 on my 125's. I'm putting an external heater module on one this weekend. Two intakes isn't that noticeable.

-Ryan


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Bones I agree with you. I can't fit a 125 in this house. But I am searching for a large tank in the future if we buy a new house. I'll probably shoot for a 180 or 220 because the prices are much better.


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

yeah ill probably do what you said nodima and try and talk them down. I just cant believe I talked my wife into letting me get a 220g tank lol. Im so excited lol. I started my new job a couple days ago and once I get caught up on everything im gonna start saving money back for my new fish tank lol. The main reason shes letting me get it is because my daughter loves my fish. which btw is awesome. So im gonna go big and go big fish haha. thinkin about an Oscar, a jaguar, a green terror, and some others maybe. still not sure on mix yet. Id really love to do a pair of Dovii. but from what I heard they will outgrow he 220g so I might skip them still. I donno my options are unlimited atm with this 220g lol. Gonna spend many nights dreaming and thinking about what I can go with. but before I can do that I need to figure out how to set it up and filter it and all that jazz.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

You know yer a fish geek when you dream those dreams! 

-Ryan


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Ryan_R said:


> You know yer a fish geek when you dream those dreams!
> 
> -Ryan


As long as his dreams are good and not nightmares !!!!!!


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

would a 220g 6' tank be big enough for an arrowanna to live its whole life in?


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

6' tank would be a minimum for a mature arrowanna. 8' would be better. Arrowanna is not a cichlid. I would advise not to stock an arrowanna with cichlids.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Bones221286 said:


> would a 220g 6' tank be big enough for an arrowanna to live its whole life in?


No, it would not.
Not unusual for many arrowanna to exceed 2 ft. in captivity.


----------

